# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Ngát hương lễ hội “ Tranh hoa Sicily” - Du lịch Ý

## hangnt

*Mặc dù nước Ý diễn ra lễ hội trong suốt cả năm, nhưng lễ hội hoa ở Sicily - Infiorata di Noto là một trong những lễ hội nổi tiếng và thu hút nhiều du khách nhất của nước Ý.* 


Sẽ có nhiều người băn khoăn, điều gì đã làm cho lễ hội hoa ở Sicily quyến rũ đến vậy. Vâng, hoa chính là điểm nhấn của lễ hội, nhưng những bông hoa không phải được xếp mà được trải dài trên suốt con phố Corrado Nicolaci, một con phố lớn với nhiều tòa nhà cổ tuyệt đẹp.



Những thảm hoa tuyệt đẹp ở lễ hội hoa Sicily chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn ngạc nhiên và trầm trồ thán phục.
Thông thường, lễ hội hoa diễn ra vào ngày Thứ Sáu và các công trình sáng tạo của các nghệ sĩ được lưu giữ để du khách chiêm ngưỡng vào những ngày cuối tuần. Nhưng điều thù vị sẽ diễn ra vào ngày thứ 2, của tuần kế tiếp khi bạn được chứng kiến cảnh bọn trẻ "tiêu diệt" những thảm hoa. 

Hành động này không phải là trò phá phách, đơn giản chỉ là phong tục với quan niệm giới trẻ phá đi cái cũ để đổi mới.  

Nếu chiêm ngưỡng những bức ảnh tuyệt đẹp dưới đây về lẽ hội hoa Sicily, hẳn bạn sẽ không thể cưỡng lại được ý muốn lên kế hoạch cho chuyến du lịch Noto để chiêm ngưỡng lễ hội hoa Sicily vào năm sau.



Lễ hội làm tranh hoa Infiorata diễn ra ở Ở bờ biển phía Đông Nam của Sicily, thành phố Noto



Những người nghệ sĩ làm hoa địa phương sẽ tụ hội về phố Nicolaci, và làm nên những kiệt tác bằng cánh hoa và hạt giống trên nền đất.



Rất nhiều khách du lịch đổ xô đến Ý trong tháng Năm chỉ để chiêm ngưỡng lễ hội hoa tuyệt vời này.



Buổi triển lãm hoa được tổ chức trên con phố Corrado Nicolaci, một con phố lớn với nhiều tòa nhà cổ tuyệt đẹp.





Hội hoa diễn ta từ thứ 6, đến thứ 2, bọn trẻ trong thị trấn sẽ được phép chạy qua những thảm hoa

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đặc sắc thật
Giỏi quá

----------


## h20love

nhìn trang trọng nhỉ

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Kỳ công thật
Chắc là tốn time lắm

----------


## Amp21

Công phu thật
Nhưng mà không gian ko rộng rãi lắm

----------

